
Ask HN: Best programming language for rapid development? - tinderliker
I know the typical answer is &quot;Whatever you know&quot;, but assuming a person has no prior programming background, which language would you suggest? PG seems to suggest Lisp (Clojure)? Javascript? Go? Python?
======
dozzie
> Best programming language for rapid development?

> [...] assuming a person has no prior programming background [...]

Then learn programming first. If you have no prior experience, the development
will be anything but rapid, no matter the language.

------
navinsylvester
Doesn't work like that.

It all depends on what you want to build or focus. Based on that info we can
pick the likely suitable ones.

------
tomohawk
For a person with no prior background, this is a good start:

[https://pine.fm/LearnToProgram/chap_00.html](https://pine.fm/LearnToProgram/chap_00.html)

The language is Ruby, and it's suitable for rapid development, too.

------
saran945
based on my experience & reading . . each language has its own strength, its
not easy to say which one is best for rapid development. For machine
learning/AI - Python Web app - Nodejs/PHP Mobile - JS Enterprise apps -
Java/c# Desktop - c# DSL - Racket

